# Hello from new member Elemental LED!



## ElementalLEDstaff (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello from Dan, creative engineer and web guy at Elemental LED! Elemental is a small, independently-owned lighting retailer based in Emeryville, CA. We sell a full range of indoor and oudoor low voltage LED lighting fixtures, including strip lights, full color and color-changing lights, stage lighting, LED bulbs, light bars, and more. We also have an in-house product designer and manufacturing contacts to help us develop and produce custom LED light fixtures. We have a line of competitively-priced stage lights, which is what brings us to Control Booth, but we also like to make our knowledge about LEDs available to everyone, as well as keep our eyes open to what's happening in the fields that we supply lighting to. Thanks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Enjoy!

~Dave


----------

